# soap boxes and labels



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone use soap boxes? I found plain 'card board color' boxes at usbox.com for 17 c. each (if you order 500 at least, I believe) and thought that was a pretty good price.

I want to put a label on top with my logo, etc and on the bottom with ingredients. So far I have been printing my own labels, how do you all do that? Print yourself? Color/B&W? 

I tried wrapping in paper, but with my two left hands that just takes forever, plus I'll also be making soap on a rope, which would be harder to wrap in paper since it won't be a 'perfect' rectangle package. Some of my soap will hopefully be in stores, so it needs to look professional, but it has to be something this 'barn girl' can pull off! Oh, these wrapping-woes! I just want to milk and soap.......


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I use onlinelabels.com, they are inexpensive and their customer support is great. I have to adjust the settings to get words centered and they are a big help, people answer the phone pretty quickly. I keep changing my names and labels so for me this is great. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't' want to put my pretty soap behind a box. On the thread above that Caroline started "Does anyone know this soaper" look at the bottom of the thread to the next link of the next gal that does curled soaps.....what about those boxes? I want to use them for my speciality soaps....now find them


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I don't' want to put my pretty soap behind a box. On the thread above that Caroline started "Does anyone know this soaper" look at the bottom of the thread to the next link of the next gal that does curled soaps.....what about those boxes? I want to use them for my speciality soaps....now find them


Ha, my soap isn't as pretty as yours!!! No, but this would be soap that needs to be shipped to a store, and initially I really do not know how long it will be on the shelf.. :? plus, it's too many for just me (chief goat farmer and chief soaper) to get all packaged in paper. It has to have a 'natural' look, so shrink wrapping isn't the solution either. Plus, store would like a display-type shipping box, and I've just spent over an hour online trying to find one, but no luck so far. I don't really like this part of the business, but I'm very excited about trying to make this jump to 'big', so I'm trying to get everything researched for a proposal to a store. Don't want to look dumb!!!! i will check out that thread you m,entioned! Thanks.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.clearbags.com/box/clear?cat=250

????

sheryl


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Sheryl, those clear boxes look real good and the prices are good, one thing I keep wondering about is - will customers buy more redily if the wrapping is "green' such as muslin bags (even if not a fair trade product) rather than organza bags (real cheap) and those lovely clear boxes?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Dorit, that's indeed why I kind of want to stick to a more 'natural look'. But if I would be making really pretty soap, maybe I'd have to let go of that principle :biggrin I think my soap looks nice, I use some natural coloring, and my soap smells very good, but I don't use very bright coloring/swirls or those awesome special effects like the rose soap. Maybe some day, but for now I just want to be able to make a really, really good product (and I still have heaps to learn).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Marion those are called point of sale boxes, where the lid opens up and is actually your adveritisement. Printing is steep and you have to order 25 boxes at a time, charge for them, this way they take care of them and don't want to add to the price of their wholesale by not reusing them. They refill with your flat rate boxes that way. But once they are made getting more is cheaper. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sheryl, I hadn't found one yet  Least now I know what they call them. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, thanks Vicki, I thought I'd had to ship in a box with a pop-up like that every time, so even if they are relatively steep, it's still better than what I thought, because I can just ship in flat rate boxes. Doing a lot of math lately, trying to figure out how low I can go with my price if orders are big. It's hard, because I've been ordering small amounts of supplies, but on the other hand, if I use my current cost price, I guess I can't go wrong, since it should go down. Igh, this whole retail thing is new to me. For milk you just make sure your quality is great and then you wave at the milk truck :lol A lot easier, BUT you're totally dependent on what market they can find and the margin is minimal. That's where hopefully my soap comes in: a pound of milk as soap brings A LOT more than a lbs of milk as is!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

These have labels that fit: 
http://www.goplanetearth.com/gift_boxes_clear.html

These look like better pricing:
http://usbox.com/Boxes/Clear-Tuck-Top-PVC-Boxes/0LV

sheryl


----------

